Ask HN: How many times did you fail before creating a succesful startup? - bhootai
======
itamarst
Multiple failures do not guarantee success. Failure is a thing to avoid. If
you _do_ fail—as we all do eventually—you should learn from it, but you can
usually learn something without having to fail yourself.

------
monkrus
Failing is a very nature of the human being.In order to achieve, one has to
try and, eventually fail, until he comes to success.Unless you are genius :)

